# Seriously about to cry over here



## Retsu (Feb 5, 2009)

AfterForever.com said:
			
		

> Dearest Fans,
> After nearly 15 years and with heavy hearts, we have decided to call an end to a great and exciting time as After Forever. We are extremely proud of what we have accomplished, and especially of the road we took to get here. After Forever has never been a band that repeated itself; we always tried out new things, even though many of them were certainly done at a risk. We think that that has been one of the reasons we’ve always enjoyed enormous support from all our loyal fans.
> 
> The break we took in 2008 made us appreciate all the more what we’d experienced. Now more than ever, we can look back on so many fantastic moments, something we never would have expected to be part of when we started the band all those years ago.
> ...


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 5, 2009)

sucks, Decipher was a great record, but I doubt I am about to cry. they were good but they aren't that special imho.

floor is a cool vocalist tho


----------



## Retsu (Feb 5, 2009)

Floor's already recording her solo record, so at least there's that.

I was really eagerly awaiting what AF had in store next, but I guess if they had to go, their self-titled was the way to do it.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 5, 2009)

I have the s/t and tbh I'm not much of a fan


----------



## Retsu (Feb 5, 2009)

it's ok you can always listen to your favorite band Epica instead :P


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 5, 2009)

i think i'm gonna stick to snow patrol

don't know why I like them but I do


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 5, 2009)

At least now they'll never lose their edge and start spiraling down into the abysses of mediocrity and half-hearted self-parody. 

Not that I've ever heard of them or anything. :|


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 6, 2009)

They were already pretty mediocre in the first place, though they are one of the symphonic female fronted metal bands that are definitely tolerable. They just aren't very original. It's like elevator music for the metal world.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 7, 2009)

I've -never- heard of this band before.. The only word I recognize up there is _Nuclear Blast, _which I suppose in it's own right merits looking into their music.


----------



## Meririn (Feb 18, 2009)

This is sad. I loved their song Between Love and Fire. =(


----------

